# Punjabi, Urdu? Hindi? : kojaa/kojii and tawaa'e



## Alfaaz

*Background:* both of these words often seem to be used (judging from media and Punjabi speakers' usages) when a person is really mad...

Example Sentence:_ "kojeyaa jeya, aedar aa te sai, mein tennu dasni aaN swaad! maar maar ke tawaa'e ? na la ditte te mera naa wi ______ naiyo!"

_*Question:* What would be (or are there any) Urdu and Hindi equivalents of these words? (I'm guessing that these aren't inappropriate graphic words, as a lady/popular actress used them in a morning show) A translation of the sentence above into Urdu would be appreciated!


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> *Background:* both of these words often seem to be used (judging from media and Punjabi speakers' usages) when a person is really mad...
> 
> Example Sentence:_ "kojeyaa jeya, aedar aa te sai, mein tennu dasni aaN swaad! maar maar ke tawaa'e ? na la ditte te mera naa wi ______ naiyo!"
> 
> _*Question:* What would be (or are there any) Urdu and Hindi equivalents of these words? (I'm guessing that these aren't inappropriate graphic words, as a lady/popular actress used them in a morning show) A translation of the sentence above into Urdu would be appreciated!



"kohjaa" (the h is for tone) means "bad-shakl"/"unattractive"

O bhaddii sii shakl vaale! idhar aa to sahii, maiN tujhe dilaatii huuN mazah! maar maar ke.....?..nah diye to meraa naam bhii...? nahiiN hai!


----------



## Alfaaz

QURESHPOR said:
			
		

> O bhaddii sii shakl vaale! idhar aa to sahii, maiN tujhe dilaatii huuN mazah! maar maar ke.....?..nah diye to meraa naam bhii...? nahiiN hai!


Have you censored this (is it a bad word), could you not think of an Urdu equivalent, or did you not recognize the word and therefore left a ...?...(which probably means I'm mishearing again)
Doesn't dasnaa/dasnii mean batataa/batatii


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Have you censored this (is it a bad word), could you not think of an Urdu equivalent, or did you not recognize the word and therefore left a ...?...(which probably means I'm mishearing again)
> Doesn't dasnaa/dasnii mean batataa/batatii



I might have "censored" the words if I had been able to decode them, Alfaaz SaaHib. I put question marks because I did n't understand the words. Perhaps I am naive and have lived a sheltered life!

I thought "dilaanaa" might have been more appropriate Urdu word for the Punjabi "dasnaa". Now. come to think of it, I should have written "..maiN tujhe chakhaatii huuN mazah".

Could your word be "tavaahii" for "tabaahii"? You yourself have left a gap. I can't think of what should go there.


----------



## Alfaaz

^ dasnaa can also mean to taste in Punjabi , or are you not just directly translating? I don't think speakers use an h in it...and the sound is closer to a Arabic/Urdu/English w than a sharp Hindi/Punjabi v. The first gap was for dobut (as wasn't sure if the word was heard correctly) and the second gap was for the name of the khaatuun.


----------



## bakshink

> Example Sentence:_ "_





> _kojeyaa jeya__, aedar aa te sai, mein tennu dasni aaN swaad! maar maar ke tawaa'e ? na la ditte te mera naa wi ______ naiyo!"_




_kojeyaa jeya- I have never heard this word in Indian side of Punjab. 
In  one Qwali of Nusrat...Opening four lines there are many words that I  don't understand. Correct me where I am wrong and give me the meanings  of the words followed by "?" question marks or the correct words that  should be there to give meaning to the lines
"Hor ki mangna main rab kolon- ik khair mangaan tere dam di
Baaj ( ?) sajan lajpaal kare- main kojee (?) aan tere kam di ( to me this line doesn't make much sense)
Pal Pal maare shikwe (?) hazaaraaan- ghaDi vekhe na koyee alam di ( Meaning of this line)
Badar(?) hameshaan maula rakhe- Dhola tain te nazar karam di
Nit khair mangaan sonyaan main teri- dua na koyee hor mangdi"

And now 'Alfaaz' In India we use 'BhaiRRya', 'Autraya', 'Marjanyaan', 'RuRR gaya' but I have never heard kojeya jaya. 

_
My father would use the word "twaiye" Hahaha. I can guess what it means. Could never dare to ask him the meaning. "Aidar aa- aj main tere twaiye laanvaan"- Cut you to pieces may be??


----------



## Alfaaz

> _Baaj ( ?) sajan lajpaal kare- main kojee (?) aan tere kam di ( to me this line doesn't make much sense)
> Pal Pal maare shikwe (?) hazaaraaan- ghaDi vekhe na koyee alam di ( Meaning of this line)
> Badar(?) hameshaan maula rakhe- Dhola tain te nazar karam di_


tere baaj(e)/(paas-aik taraf ko) sajan lajpaal hai, to main koji hooN kis kaam ki 
pal pal dekhe? sapne hazaaroN, ghaRi dekhe na koi alam ki (dukhh/takleef/mushkil)
Badr hameshaa maula/rab/khudaa rakhe -saajnaa tum per nazar-e-karram 

Not sure of the meaning of maaRNe; Badr is either the takhallus of the poet, or a reference to an Islamic event (Jang-e-Badr) which is also a place near Madinah, or means chaand (used in Urdu/Punjabi poetry, also derived from Arabic)
The first line could either mean: tumhaare paas rouHaani/mazhabi i'lm hai , to phir main kis kaam ki. main tumhe bad-shakl nazar aaoNgii-----here this could probably mean an acutal person lover, or be a reference to "dunyaa".....?

I of course haven't heard the full qawwali, so my description could be completely wrong!  Let's see what the Punjabi experts say...!

*Question: *What does lajpaal mean?


----------



## Qureshpor

bakshink said:


> _kojeyaa jeya- I have never heard this word in Indian side of Punjab.
> In  one Qwali of Nusrat...Opening four lines there are many words that I  don't understand. Correct me where I am wrong and give me the meanings  of the words followed by "?" question marks or the correct words that  should be there to give meaning to the lines
> "Hor ki mangna main rab kolon- ik khair mangaan tere dam di
> Baaj ( ?) sajan lajpaal kare- main kojee (?) aan tere kam di ( to me this line doesn't make much sense)
> Pal Pal maare shikwe (?) hazaaraaan- ghaDi vekhe na koyee alam di ( Meaning of this line)
> Badar(?) hameshaan maula rakhe- Dhola tain te nazar karam di
> Nit khair mangaan sonyaan main teri- dua na koyee hor mangdi"_



hor kii maNgNRaa (e) maiN rab koluuN, ik xair maNgaaN tere dam dii
baaj sajaNR laj paal tere, maiN kohjii aaN kehRe kam dii
pal pal maaNRe sukh ve hazaaraaN, k_haRii vekhe nah ko’ii alam dii
Badar hameshah Maulaa rakhe, Dholaa  taiN  te nazar karam dii
nit xair maNgaaN sohNRiyaa main terii, du’aa nah ko’ii hor maNgdii
tere pairaaN ‘ch axiir hove merii du’aa nah ko’ii hor maNgdii

aur kyaa maaNgnaa (hai) mujhe Rab se,  bas ik xair hii maaNguuN tere dam kii
bin tere, ai mere saajan, ai merii izzat ke rakhvaale, maiN bad-suurat, kis kam*kii
pal pal maan vaale sukh to hazaaroN haiN par ik ghaRii nah dekhe  ko'ii alam kii  
Badar, hameshah Maulaa rakhe, ai mere maHbuub, tujh pih nazar karam kii 
nit xair maaNguuN mere maHbuub maiN terii, du3aa nahiiN ko'ii aur maaNgtii 
tere pairoN meN axiir hove merii, du3aa nahiiN ko'ii aur maaNgtii

dam = saaNs=life
kam=kaam (I left it as "kam" for rhyme)
baaj= binaa = without
lajpaal= laaj-paal = sharm-o-Hayaa kaa muHaafiz= protector of honour
maaNRe= maan vaale = arrogant
alam = dard = pain
karam = generosity
nit = hameshah = always
axiir = end

Badar, I believe, is the "nom de plume" of the poet. The word is actually "badr" (full moon).

Now please don't tell me that there is a place for me at the Univeristy of Punjab's translation department! By the way, we are fully familiar with all the words you have given at the end of your post on our side of the border too.


----------



## Alfaaz

Another set of questions: 


> lajpaal= laaj-paal = sharm-o-Hayaa kaa muHaafiz= protector of honour


If this is the meaning of lajpaal, then why do people say things like: O laal meri pat rakhiyo bhalaa....lajpaal Qalandar" ?
What does laal mean (is this the same la'al we discussed in names like Motilaal)? 
What do pat and bhalaa mean? Bhalaa'ii.... 


> By the way, we are fully familiar with all the words you have given at the end of your post on our side of the border too.


So then what does tawaa'e mean....or is that word not included in the above comment?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> So then what does tawaa'e mean....or is that word not included in the above comment?



Perhaps you could provide a clip to the quote.


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> Another set of questions:
> 
> If this is the meaning of lajpaal, then why do people say things like: O laal meri pat rakhiyo bhalaa....lajpaal Qalandar" ?
> What does laal mean (is this the same la'al we discussed in names like Motilaal)?
> What do pat and bhalaa mean? Bhalaa'ii....
> 
> So then what does tawaa'e mean....or is that word not included in the above comment?



Alfaaz SaaHib, I'd be glad to answer your questions but I wouldn't like to risk my post getting deleted!


----------



## seaofzaire

Translation in urdu "O badsoorat insan idher a mai tughey batata hoon, mar mar kar tumhara nuqsan na kia tu mera naam bhi _______ nai"

Koja means Ugly
and tawaae'e mean harm


----------



## Qureshpor

seaofzaire said:


> Translation in urdu "O badsoorat insan idher a mai tughey batata hoon, mar mar kar tumhara nuqsan na kia tu mera naam bhi _______ nai"
> 
> Koja means Ugly
> and tawaae'e mean harm



Could you please shed some more light on this word and its meaning. Thanks.


----------



## Sheikh_14

How would the word be written in Nastaleeq as Kojaa, kohjaa or kojhaa? The one heard most often is as the OP has suggested as Kojaa. However, QP saaHib has consistentky spelt it as kohjaa and I'm guessing that wasn't by accident.


----------



## Qureshpor

Sheikh_14 SaaHib salaam. 

I have spelt the word as "kohkaa" because the "h" imparts the tone in Punjabi. I would write this as "ko_hjaa" these days. "h" does not give the normal "h" sound but it is there for the tone.

Punjabi, like Chinese, is a "tone" language and it has three tones whereas in Chinese there are apparently five. It won't be easy for me to differentiate these tones in Roman script but I shall have a go.

Base tone: koRaa (bitter)

*Low tone :k_hoRaa (ghoRaa)

High tone: ko^Raa (leper)

Base tone: kaRaa (bracelet, e.g on the wrist)

*Low tone: ka_hRaa (ghaRaa)

High tone: kaR^aa (a kind of Halvaa)

Base tone: polii (soft (f))

*Low tone: p_holii (bholii)

High tone: po^lii (a kind of thorny bush)

You will have noticed that the low tone is "h" flavoured in the same way that bh, dh, jh, gh etc are in Urdu and Hindi. But here is the difference.

bholii > p_holii (So b has gone to p)

dhappaa (as in dhol-dhappaa) > t_happhaa (d has gone to t)

jhaT > ch_haT (j has gone to ch)

ghataa (reduce!) > k_hTaa (g has gone to k)

In language terminology, a voiced consonent has changed into a voiceless consonant but this happens only when we have "Low tone" at play.


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> *Background:* both of these words often seem to be used (judging from media and Punjabi speakers' usages) when a person is really mad...
> 
> Example Sentence:_ "kojeyaa jeya, aedar aa te sai, mein tennu dasni aaN swaad! maar maar ke tawaa'e ? na la ditte te mera naa wi ______ naiyo!"_
> 
> *Question:* What would be (or are there any) Urdu and Hindi equivalents of these words? (I'm guessing that these aren't inappropriate graphic words, as a lady/popular actress used them in a morning show) A translation of the sentence above into Urdu would be appreciated!


*tawaa'e *could be "tabaahii".


----------



## Alfaaz

Thanks to everyone for all of the contributions.


			
				Qureshpor said:
			
		

> Base tone: koRaa (bitter)


Question (unanswered) from Punjabi: Tones


			
				Alfaaz said:
			
		

> Qureshpor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koRaa/bitter
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the word for _bitter_ pronounced as _k*au*Raa_ - with a diphthong? (Reason for asking: Some speakers do pronounce it without the diphthong, but they also usually mispronounce _mauj_ as _moj_, _Ghaur_ as _Ghor_, etc. This observation lead to the impression that _kauRaa_ is correct.)
Click to expand...




			
				Qureshpor said:
			
		

> You will have noticed that the low tone is "h" flavoured in the same way that bh, dh, jh, gh etc are in Urdu and Hindi. But here is the difference.
> 
> bholii > p_holii (So b has gone to p)
> 
> In language terminology, a voiced consonent has changed into a voiceless consonant but this happens only when we have "Low tone" at play.


 Do some speakers of Punjabi or Saraiki not use the aspirated pronunciations (similar to Urdu and Hindi) instead of changing the _bh_ to _p', etc._?


----------

